# Lucky bamboo



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I have baby common goldfish in my 29 gallon right now. :evil:BEFORE YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT IT:evil:, this is onlt temporary. I am being given a 90 gallon soon for free from the local fish store for helping out these past few months. Anyway, I made a rock formation leading to the top of the tank and inside that, put the lucky bamboo in that. the fish cannot get in and the water still flows in there. It was a good thing that I am an Architect, it is a very difficult idea to take pebbles and make a tower to hold the plant. 

Anyway, I was wondering if there was any special treatment that I need to give the plant? It's roots and lowere stem are the only parts in the water. It has already been QT'ed for a month. All hater comments about the plant will be ignored.

PS: Using the same process, do you think that it would be possible to do the same with Bermuda Grass? It has grown from seed in my room for nearly a year now. (Cannot grow anything but grass!!!) :-D


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

It would be awesome if our Lucky Bamboo expert, Choclatebetta, would respond. He or Oldfishlady, who is an expert on plants in general.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol Its to small of a tank lol jk jk (Dont get mad i couldnt resist doing it since you said not to lol) i am seriously laughing so hared lol 

No but the bamboo will do fine as long as the plants roots are in water and the leaves can breathe and good lighting


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't really know anything about lucky bamboo, but I can tell you this- If you have a cat, it is poisonous to them. I have some bamboo but it is just in a pot, not an aquarium. I just water it and it seems to be doing fine.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Leaves out of the water is a must, it will last for a while with leaves in the water, but after a while, depending on conditions, it will begin to rot so yes, leaves out of water through the back of the hood if you have one. Other then that there isn't much care as the goldfish will feed it for nutrients.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that it may be bad... I just lost a rosey reds, but she was old and has been near death before. So i think that it was a coincidance. Oh well, all the fish in that tank cost 28 cents each, so i can always get more.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lucky Bamboo is not poisonous to the fish. Lucky Bamboo is not a bamboo but belongs to the lily family, but still needs to have leaves above water. Lucky bamboo needs little care and should be grown in the shade/no direct sun at temperatures between 60-80F. It grows well under fluorescent lights. Keep the plant in at least 2 inches of water. Keep the plant away from heating vents and air conditioners.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I got the plant at walgreens. I just got off the phone with the manager there and they say that the place they get it from sprays the plants with a fertalizer thing, which may have killed the fish. So i cleaned it off well.


----------

